# Redington Shores, FL - Cigarista CAO Event - Dec 6,2007



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

Come one, come all. CAO will be joining us for some great cigars and libations. We are featuring the Gold and Brazilia lines on that Thursday evening.

The festivities will be from 5 P.M. till 9 P.M. We hope you can join us.

Mike/Cigarista


----------

